# Chicago Embroiders



## fitnesswear (Jan 30, 2012)

I am looking to create a business relationship with a Embroiderer in Chicago NorthWest Suburbs. As expected, I need quality, competitive pricing and quick-turn overs (shouldn't be hard to find, right?). 

Please PM me if you are serious about working together with a screen printer. I will bring in lots of business and quality work. 

Thanks!


----------

